# My favorite mouse Bella



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

This is my favorite mouse she has the nicest size of all my current stock and good temperament to boot. Just don't know her color though I think she may be a pearl.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww! She is a beautiful colour!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

She's pretty! I have a Bella too


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

She's a beautiful mouse  Honestly I wouldn't say it's a pearl, it looks a little too warm it colour. Send a pm to SarahC asking her opinion- I know that she breeds them.

I don't know what colour she is though lol, wish I could help


----------

